# Repainting a pit?



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

I was recently "gifted" an older Lifetyme stick burner, everything is pretty solid just needs a good wire wheel and repaint. 

Whats the best way to repaint a pit? Primer? What type of High temp paint? Or do I just clean it up and use the spray can rustoleum high temp stuff in the can?


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Engine block paint worked well for me-- Ospho the outside, scrub with wire brush and steel wool, rinse with baking soda and h20 -let dry a day or 2 them=n high temp primer 2 coats -- 4 coats black high temp engine paint -- worked pretty good-- not cheap though


----------



## TexasRenegade (Feb 2, 2015)

I've used both the engine paint and the regular BBQ paint. Both worked well but I made sure the surface was very well prepped and cleaned before priming and painting. Let it dry a day or two and do a couple hour burn in at 400* plus to cure the paint.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

You could also go "all in" and just take it to somebody that could sandblast and paint it for you. A whole lot less work (for you, anyway) and some great results..


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Shaky said:


> I was recently "gifted" an older Lifetyme stick burner, everything is pretty solid just needs a good wire wheel and repaint.
> 
> Whats the best way to repaint a pit? Primer? What type of High temp paint? Or do I just clean it up and use the spray can rustoleum high temp stuff in the can?


Where you located? I know a good place that can blast, zinc and top coat with some good high heat.


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

I purchased a gallon of Sheffields pot belly stove paint at Sherwin Williams. Manager recommended. It runs about $90 a gallon. Brushed on and it left an unbelievable finish. It's good stuff.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

TIMBOv2 said:


> Where you located? I know a good place that can blast, zinc and top coat with some good high heat.


Inez, pit is currently located in Wharton. Just haven't had the time to go pick it up.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

I've had good luck with the high temp spray paint. Mask off what you don't want to get paint on, and several medium or light coats.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

So.....I got the pit home today, few knocks with a hammer and I have a fist sized hole in the bottom center of the firebox.......metal wheels are frozen solid, wood handles need to be replaced. Otherwise its fairly solid, lol.

Question now is, is this worth trying to save? Going to need some fab work or an outright new firebox, handles and wheels are surmountable problems for me, but I do not have access to a torch/welder for the firebox. Just the bottom section of the firebox is compromised, sides, door and lid are all in fair shape. 

What say you? Worth trying to save? for what its worth, my sister gave this to me, it was her late husbands who passed away 6 months ago so it does have some sentimental value.

Will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

For now you could just have a piece of plate cut to fit in the bottom of the fire box, no cutting/welding necessary on the fire box....for now.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Found a local welder who crafted me a new Firebox and fixed a couple other things for me, now it's just about ready to paint and I'm in business! May run a brisket thru it before painting cuz I'm impatient! Lol
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ACC (Apr 27, 2013)

Your welder did nice work. You might want to check the dimensions against a pit calculator. Here is one. http://www.smokerbuilder.com/pitcalc/

I like the Rustoleum high temperature paint that comes in a quart or half gallon can. It's about $15 at Home Depot and Lowes. You can brush it on and it will even out and look pretty good.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Well, did a burn in on Friday, decided on a rack of ribs and some carnitas today. Held temps good, pretty easy to maintain between 225-275....still need a bit to learn the dampers/smokestack......but ribs came out pretty dang good, carnitas are perfect! Ribs couldve used another half hour or so imo, but no complaints from the eaters!

Final prep and paint next weekend!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I found a very good stove paint at Home Depot for wood burning stoves. I am painting my pit with it now.


----------

